# B & B Honey



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes...... I ordered CamCote from them as
they had the best delivered price. Fast
service and good folks to chat with.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

I have really nice people to do business with A+


----------



## Jerry J (Jan 12, 2004)

My main supplier, Fastest delivery everytime. Ships by Speedy Bee in the Mid West. Great service.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Jerry...... Speedy is incredible isn't it??

I always insist on my garage door parts being
shipped by them. Usually overnight and way
cheaper than the "big boys".


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I have and will continue. Really great people.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Do they have a website?


----------



## Joshua2639 (Apr 2, 2006)

I went thru B & B last year. I agree, nice people, but...

First time I ordered, left out a Veil I had ordered. I called and said since they needed to ship that to me anyway, I would buy a pack of feeder bucket plugs thinking they could just throw them in the same box so I could save the shipping. B&B was more than happy to ship me a new veil, but charged me full shipping since I added the feeder plugs. 

Second thing; I was waiting for my bees. Everyone seemed to be held up last spring as most people remember. But what irked me is I was supposed to get them mid April. Mid April came and went, Late April I called and they said they were delayed- I asked how long they said about another week. Meanwhile, I bought boxes from Dale Wolf, in Baldwin, WI and I could have gotten some bees from him. He had his in earlier. I decided to just wait, since it would only be another week with B&B. 2 weeks go by. I call B&B again; they tell me its going to be another 2 weeks. I am looking at the end of May!!! At this point I was mad and explained that I could have gotten bees elsewhere, and why couldn't they have called sometime along the way when they knew they were going to be late. The response was along the lines, if I called everyone that would be a couple hundred phone calls. I couldn't believe I had heard that. I run a small business as well, and the right thing to do would have been to make a couple hundred phone calls.

I ended up getting bees from Phil Kurkoski Apiaries, the very next day. Actually Mrs Kurkoski called Phil on his cell phone on the road to see if he could PU a couple more boxes and caught him just in time.


----------



## Bee-Radley (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey Joshua, 

I have been trying to get a hole of Phil for a few weeks now, but it seems that the number listed all over the internet is not in service anymore. Phil and I spoke earlier this year about getting queens and I need to get in touch with him to make sure everything is still going to happen. If you have his email or current phone number I would greatly appreciate it if you'd give it to me. Thanks,

-Brad Fierro


----------



## tim8557 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jesus_the_only_way said:


> Do they have a website?


http://www.bbhoneyfarms.com/store/


----------



## Bee-Radley (Jul 5, 2015)

I couldn't find one


----------

